# Prop trading firms in Adelaide?



## pavilion103 (16 November 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any?

I know there are ones in Sydney and Melbourne (and probably the other states) but I've never heard anything about one in Adelaide?

Thanks


----------



## merlinnn (5 January 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any?
> 
> I know there are ones in Sydney and Melbourne (and probably the other states) but I've never heard anything about one in Adelaide?
> 
> Thanks




Bump anyone?


----------

